# what kind of bread/rolls/buns do you use



## graybeard (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wondering what you smokers use for your Q-wiches. I mainly use Kroger buns with good success.

beard


----------



## fire it up (Apr 22, 2009)

I am actually partial to potato rolls for dogs or sausages if they are small, Italian rolls if bigger.  Regular white buns for pulled porks.
Of course rye bread for pastrami.  Biscuits for so many things, sides, gravy, fatties sliced, heated and on a biscuit with eggs and cheese....Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## rivet (Apr 22, 2009)

We like kaiser rolls for PPB here, they hold up better. Definitely potato bread for the roast beef sammies, and regular rolls or hoagie buns for other stuff.


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 22, 2009)

For sandwiches, we don't use anything but these buns anymore:

Hamburger and Sandwich Buns (Bread Machine)  

1 1/4 cups milk
1 egg, beaten
2 tablespoons butter or margarine, softened
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 3/4 cups bread flour***
1 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 tablespoon butter or margarine, melted (optional)

In bread machine pan, place the first seven ingredients in order suggested by manufacturer. Select dough setting (check dough after 5 minutes of mixing; add 1 to 2 tablespoons of water or flour if needed).

When cycle is completed, turn dough onto a lightly floured surface and punch down. Divide dough in half. Roll each portion to 3/4-in. thickness; cut with a 2-1/2-in. biscuit cutter ~ use a bigger or smaller cutter to get different sizes.

Place on lightly greased baking sheets. Brush tops with melted butter (optional). Cover and let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 1 hour.

Bake at 350 degrees F for 10-15 minutes or until lightly browned.

***For wheat buns, add 2-3 T. water and substitute 2 c. bread flour and 1 3/4 c. whole wheat flour for the 3 3/4 c. bread flour.


We also really like this easy bread, although not so much for sandwiches:

Easy Focaccia Bread
1 c. warm water (not too hot)
1 tsp. yeast
1 t. sugar
1/2 t. salt
2 T. olive oil
2 c. flour
1/8 c. or so additional flour
additional olive oil
herbs, Parmesan cheese, or other toppings as desired
  Mix together first five ingredients.  Mix in 2 c. flour.  Cover and let stand 5-10 hours at room temp or until dough is doubled in bulk and looks bubbly.  Sprinkle 1/8 c. of flour around edge of dough.  Using a rubber spatula, pull dough away from bowl, letting flour drop between bowl and dough until dough ball is covered with flour.  Use additional flour sparingly as needed.  Lightly oil 12-14" pizza pan with olive oil and dump dough onto pan.  Spread out dough into circle.  Brush lightly with more olive oil and sprinkle with Parmesan, garlic powder, herbs, or toppings of your choice.  Gently pat toppings into dough to help them stick.  Bake at 400 for 20 minutes.

I top this bread with Parmesan cheese and an herb blend intended as a meat rub before putting it in to bake, and it's really good.  Flavor options are infinite so feel free to experiment with dry rubs, various herbs and spices, or whatever sounds good.  If I didn't use the rub, I'd use an Italian herb blend or basil and oregano.


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Apr 28, 2009)

I am working on a homemade Kaiser roll.  We use these exclusively for pulled pork and beef sammies.  A nice ciabatta bread is great for Italian Beefs.
Next I want to work on a hotdog / sausage roll.  But first need to refine the Kaiser.


----------



## hungryjohn (Apr 28, 2009)

Dear Deer (sorry, just couldn't resist):

Buns look great; have to try them. How many buns does this recipe make?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 29, 2009)

For a bigger feed with pulled pork, I load up Crusty French Bread and then slice it to the size you/they want. Money-wise, the french bread is dirt cheap compared to individual rolls/buns @ about $1.19 to $2.39 per loaf, depending on where/when I get them.


Don't mind the covered roaster, I did that instead of foiling after the smoke was done and they were ready for braising,...does the same job, only it's more forgiving on temps.

These are from my very 1st Q-view here on the forum...wow, this brings back some sweet memories...

From this:







To this:






It's a unique and rather impressive way to cast-off your pulled pork...when you guests see this being put together, they will be in awe!

Try it...I'm sure you'll like it!

Good smokin' to ya!

Eric


----------



## spirit deer (Apr 29, 2009)

Hungry John, the yield for that recipe will vary based on how big you make them, of course.  I usually get about two dozen out of a batch using golf-ball-sized pieces of dough.  I like to make smaller buns to help control calories both in the buns and in the sandwiches we make with them, but of course you can make them any size you'd like.

That recipe makes a somewhat sweet dough.  If you want them less sweet, reduce the sugar but remember sugar is a tenderizer.  These buns are very tender which is why we like them for sandwiches.


----------

